# Tension and Relaxation?  What does this mean?



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2008)

Tension and relaxation is our 7th key concept. 

What does tension and relaxation mean?  How does tension and relaxation apply to execution of Tang Soo Do?

I don't want to just utter the concepts by rote, I want to know their meaning and application.  I was promoted to 5th gup on Saturday and don't have to know the concepts until 4th gup but still desire to know the in-depth meanings.

Thankee in advance.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Jun 1, 2008)

Tension and relaxation have many uses and many interpretations, but they are part of the Yin-Yang principle, they are opposite.

For a given set of movements, you must use tension first, then relaxation is in order to continue with next movement.

If you use them in a hyung, it will look much better and it will be a lot better.

For 6th gup you should know a few Pyung Ahn. Do a hyung using tension on the strong movements, the use relaxation on the transition or soft movements.

For tension and relaxation to work, you must also use respiration techniques along with the tension and relaxation phases.

Don't worry about it. It takes years of practice to master it.


----------



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2008)

Montecarlodrag said:


> Tension and relaxation have many uses and many interpretations, but they are part of the Yin-Yang principle, they are opposite.
> 
> For a given set of movements, you must use tension first, then relaxation is in order to continue with next movement.
> 
> ...


 
Master R is always getting after me to breathe, to exhale "down."  Simply put, I tend to hold my breath. I am doing more kihaping and that's helpful with kicks and punches.  With forms, it's a lot trickier.  At this stage, I'm so focused on footwork and explosiveness that it's hard to breathe correctly.  If I would remember to hiss with each movement, that would probably help! 

Relating tension and relaxation to yin and yang is helpful by the way.  Thank you much.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 1, 2008)

Tension and relaxation also refer to knowing _when_ to be tense and when to relax.  One of the sources of power is speed - and speed comes from relaxation.  From the beginning of a movement until just before it lands, you need to be loose and relaxed, to improve your speed; at the moment of impact, you need to tense your muscles.  One way to work on this is breathing; breathe in during the relaxation phase, and out at the instant of impact.  Another way is to repeat to yourself something like "loose, loose, tight" through the execution of the technique - again, loose until the moment of impact, and then tighten.


----------



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Tension and relaxation also refer to knowing _when_ to be tense and when to relax. One of the sources of power is speed - and speed comes from relaxation. From the beginning of a movement until just before it lands, you need to be loose and relaxed, to improve your speed; at the moment of impact, you need to tense your muscles. One way to work on this is breathing; breathe in during the relaxation phase, and out at the instant of impact. Another way is to repeat to yourself something like "loose, loose, tight" through the execution of the technique - again, loose until the moment of impact, and then tighten.


 
So, speed comes from relaxation.  If you were sliding in with a side kick, you would inhale as you were sliding and then exhale as you kicked out?  Sounds so easy!  I should practice breathing at home.  I was actually holding my breath with jump side kicks and didn't even know it.  I would run down the dojang and hold my breath as I jumped up and kicked.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Jun 1, 2008)

You should not hold ur breath, it will cause you to be exhausted pretty soon.

You will learn to breathe the correct way. It just takes practice, in time you will be able to resist much longer with proper breathing.

As a matter of fact, breathing, relaxation and tension are quite related to Ki Hap. There can't be proper Ki hap without adequate breathing, because KI HAP come from the abdomen, not throat. I mean, *you don't yell* a KI HAP, you kind of breathe it out using your abdomen. It is better and more powerful than just yelling loud.

1- You inhale (and relax)
2- You make a movement (kick, punch, soo do, etc)
3- Muscles are tensed to the maximum.
4- At the point of impact, you release your breath at the same time as you do Ki Hap. (energy if focused and released onto target)
5- You relax muscles.

For different techniques the order can be different, but for most of them is this way.

In hyungs, you can do 1, 2, 3 or even 4 moves with one inhaling, depending on the kind and power of the moves. 
For example, a set of 3 kicks can be done with a single inhalation, at the end you exhale and do ki hap.

Regards.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 1, 2008)

In terms of actual meaning...

7.  *Shin Chook*                   Tension & Relaxation     [FONT='Malgun Gothic','serif']&#20280;&#32302;[/FONT]to extend; to stretch; flexible

_Actual Translation_
&#20280;  to stretch; to extend
&#32302;  to withdraw; to pull back; to contract; to shrink; to reduce

This was taken from the document that I posted in the Analysis of 8 key concepts thread.  Incidentally, if you want to impress people on the concepts....study that document.  

The biggest help for me was learning to think of my movements as "whips."  Your limbs are basically being used as a whip, they are loose until the moment of impact as Kacey said.  But the relaxation part is kind of like loosely whipping your arm to the target.  Your hips lead the motion and your arms are just along for the ride...until they impact.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 1, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> In terms of actual meaning...
> 
> 7.  *Shin Chook*                   Tension & Relaxation     [FONT='Malgun Gothic','serif']&#20280;&#32302;[/font]to extend; to stretch; flexible
> 
> ...



I agree... think of whipping a towel; the towel is loose until full extension, and then, at the moment it hits full extension, it is stiff.  Now imagine that any small portion of the towel is starched; that portion will not be loose, momentum and power will be lost.  Now transfer this analogy to your technique; if, at any time, there is tension in your body, you will lose some (if not all) of your momentum and an equivalent amount of power.  Only if you remain loose until the instant of impact can you maintain all of your momentum and thus your power.  Try it with a towel and see what I mean - it doesn't even really need starch; anything that stiffen a part of the towel, even getting part of the towel wet enough to keep it from moving freely, will give you the same result.


----------



## JoelD (Jun 1, 2008)

I think understanding how to integrate the tension and relaxation concept into the art is the key to learning to breathe properly during training... particularly during hyung practice. When i first started out doing the kicho hyung i remember being tense the whole time during the performance of said hyung. This caused me to get worn out very quickly. I had a tendency to hold my breath. what i found out from the advice of seniors and through my own observations was that i needed to understand the tension and relaxation concept to control my breathing... for example, during a left foot forward low block... the preparation motion is a fluid and relaxed motion with an inhale, then the actual block itself is a sharp quick strong motion with an exhale as the hip snaps forward and then relaxation immediately after to ready for the next preparation. In other words learning the concept of tension and relaxation will help to make your actions look effortless. I heard a Sa Bom in my organization once say "When done properly all will seem effortless". I think the understanding of this key concept is one of the important ways in which we as martial artists (tang soo do and soo bahk do - ists) can achieve the goal of making it look effortless.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 1, 2008)

The "making it look effortless" aspect is the most difficult part.  I am still way to tense in many of my movements.  Even in learning another style, the thing that I hear most often is to relax.  It is something that takes years and years of practice to perfect.


----------



## JoelD (Jun 1, 2008)

Amen to that, Mr. Mills.

That is one thing that makes it so impressive to see a real master peform... it looks amazing yet they dont even look like they are trying. KJN HC Hwang's performances in the belt training DVD's comes to mind... awe inspiring.


----------

